# Where to post next project?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, 
just a question,, I was doing a thread on a project I am building and it's almost done so now I'm thinking about
the next project. I want to build an independent water system from camper parts and whatever I can find to 
accomplish this "Running water hot and cold" I'm trying to get my BOL as close to self contained as possible.
Is this the right place for a diy thread on this? I may be bugging in but I want to be as comfortable as possible.
I have went weeks without electric more than once and not being able to take a shower has got to be one of
the worst parts. So,, Where do I post this project?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not a moderator, so I really don't know the answer to your question. As for projects, like you, I begin planning the next one (or two) while still finishing up the one I am working on. I look forward to hearing more about your water system.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I'm not a moderator, so I really don't know the answer to your question. As for projects, like you, I begin planning the next one (or two) while still finishing up the one I am working on. I look forward to hearing more about your water system.


I would be also interested in hearing about your project.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

For sure.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

For camping I would look into a propane on demand, this is one of the cheapest.
Propane Portable Hot Water Heater Review

I have a Coleman unit but I haven't used it enough to give you a good review but there are sever reviews of different type of on demand units at Amazon.com
Amazon.com: Coleman Hot Water-On-Demand Portable Water Heater: Sports & Outdoors

Edit: Any of the units that use a 1 LB cylinder can be hooked up to a 20 LB (Grill Size) propane tank with proper hose
These units usually come with a electric pump that you just drop into your water source. But you are not going to get the volume that you get from your faucet at home but since you will probably have limited water supply you wouldn't want that anyways.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm guessing in Off Grid Lifestyle section but keeps us informed either way.Looking forward to see your project as well...

punch


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Except for the on demand hot water heater, most campers use a 12v dc pump system for water. Try to find a friend or acquaintance who will show you how his water system works in his camper. I won't be out to my motorhome for at least 2-3 weeks or i'd take photos and explain. If you can't find any info, contact me. I've been RVing for close to 42 years now and do all my own maintenance on the water/12 volt system and installed my own inverter system. You can probably finds pump parts, etc. at a wrecking yard that has RVs. If you're looking at new and I'd recommend it for the pump, try RV Parts and Accessories for Sale - PPL Motor Homes. They have pretty decent prices.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Rv water heaters are mucho expensive about $300.00 + and bulky,have thermostat, piezo lighter board that needs 12v. and a gas valve.an older style manual light is the same size and just about as much money,like a home water heater if not supplied with water when lit could explode. a non rv style(like coleman etc,) would be much less expensive it just wont heat as much water as fast.not trying to shoot you down but,other systems can be had for less money unless,you are going to use the rv style in a permanent location and if so, make sure you drain it when it freezes out I have seen burst tanks from freezing them out and have seen them when they boil dry and explode its not pretty and it's not cheap for a new tank either.fyi.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Absolutely right. I wasn't pushing the RV water heater, just the idea of plumbing.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Boy got some great suggestions going here. When I do a project like this even if I am on a budget I try and figure worst case scenario. So I'm go to go with old school stuff. A 6 gallon RV water heater with a pilot light. Easy to fix if it breaks or even work it manually if it comes to that. The on demand heaters are great but I'm a little leery of anything that has electronics.
When SHTF there will be no place to get parts. And the parts on a old school RV heater will interchange with older home units. And they work with no electric of any kind. 
I could hook up the tank for gravity feed if necessary 

As for a pump I picked up a 12 volt sureflo pump still in the box. (cheap) And for a water tank I am looking at a 250 gallon tank for storage but for this system I am going to use a smaller tank like 32 gallons or about that size. 
And to keep it all from freezing I have a room attached that picks up heat from the house that should stay warmer than freezing -For the pump I have a homemade solar system that keeps my 12 volt batteries charged 

I picked up some 100 lb propane tanks -5- and had them filled (one a month so it didn't hurt so much$$ ouch) and I have them stashed
I heat with wood but have a propane stove. I could cook on the wood stove if necessary. 

And yes RV water heaters are expensive, I have been looking for one and tonight I'm going to look at a used one the guy pulled it out and replaced it with an on demand unit. -- wish me luck-- when I bug in and dig in I want to have as many comforts as possible

I have went weeks without electricity for a week or more many times and not being able to take a hot shower is a pain.

I did a DIY solar power post in the "Off Grid Lifestyle" section but I didn't see a spot for something like this.
I thought that someone bugging in might be looking for ideas in the "Urban and Rural Survival" section

I'm going with 12 volt stuff because I have 12 volt batteries that stay charged up from my solar panel setup 
If all you want is to run a few low amperage lights and a RV water pump now and then you can set up a solar system to charge up your battery for under $200 (without the battery) you could use a car battery in a pinch 

sorry about rambling on so much -switching to decaf
In the event of SHTF it will be unprecedented and no one knows for sure what's it going to be like so
I try to keep it simple and my back up plan has a back up plan

Suggestions are appreciated even if i don't use them someone else might

Paraquack, I have been looking at some camper pluming but some pictures would be helpful


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Rv water heaters are mucho expensive about $300.00 + and bulky,have thermostat, piezo lighter board that needs 12v. and a gas valve.an older style manual light is the same size and just about as much money,like a home water heater if not supplied with water when lit could explode. a non rv style(like coleman etc,) would be much less expensive it just wont heat as much water as fast.not trying to shoot you down but,other systems can be had for less money unless,you are going to use the rv style in a permanent location and if so, make sure you drain it when it freezes out I have seen burst tanks from freezing them out and have seen them when they boil dry and explode its not pretty and it's not cheap for a new tank either.fyi.


I am not shooting the Idea down,I just think a coil of copper around a burn barrel may be simpler or,something similar....trying to keep it KISS,after being in the RV industry I dont even know if there is a schematic other than basic, a pic from a friends camper might be necessary.and the use of pex is now the norm as for its durability after seeing it break from vibration,heat,mis installation and the use of improper handling I am not convinced about it properties. the RV industry is about as screwed up as our govt,or worse.......I toured a plant in Indiana and it was pretty much a clusterf**k.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought a (generalized) repair manual for RV systems back in 2000 or so. Has pretty go explanations, drawing, etc. Think it cost me $20, paid for itself several times.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I just did a search on you tube for RV plumbing and found a ton of videos. These should help a bunch. The one thing I did in my RV was to add an accumulator tank. It's a lot like the pressure tank on some house well pumps. Without the accumulator, the pump cycles on anytime/every time you open a faucet (pump has built in pressure switch that turns off pump when pipes build up about 35-50 PSI). With the accumulator I have (looks about 4 gallon?), it gives me about 2 gallons of water with out the constant chatter of he pump. I run about 30 PSI in the air bladder. As in RVs, I'd recommend putting a control switch by the sinks, etc.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am not shooting the Idea down,I just think a coil of copper around a burn barrel may be simpler or,something similar....trying to keep it KISS,after being in the RV industry I dont even know if there is a schematic other than basic, a pic from a friends camper might be necessary.and the use of pex is now the norm as for its durability after seeing it break from vibration,heat,mis installation and the use of improper handling I am not convinced about it properties. the RV industry is about as screwed up as our govt,or worse.......I toured a plant in Indiana and it was pretty much a clusterf**k.


That's why I was going was going to use an old school unit. No electronics no wires


----------

